# Rush



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Went to see it last night and rate this as up there with my fav films of all time. Gripping and immersive from start to finish. Ron Howard deserves a gong for this.


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

A superb film :thumb:

It deserves to be up there with the best car films like Senna, Bullitt, The French Connection, Ronin, To Live & Die In LA, Mad Max, Spielberg's Duel and Cannonball Run


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

This is a story very close to my heart. I briefly knew James Hunts Aunt who told us stories about him, mainly his love of budgerigar breeding!

Got married in the hottest year I have experienced in 1976 and followed the dramatic championship every lap.

James's biography is a must read for anyone remotely interested. Sorry, but looking at the trailers it will take wild horses to drag me to a cinema to watch Rush.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

cyanide69 said:


> A superb film :thumb:
> 
> It deserves to be up there with the best car films like Senna, Bullitt, The French Connection, Ronin, To Live & Die In LA, Mad Max, Spielberg's Duel and Cannonball Run


Coming from you my friend I may have to reconsider my view.:wave:


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

S63 said:


> This is a story very close to my heart. I briefly knew James Hunts Aunt who told us stories about him, mainly his love of budgerigar breeding!
> 
> Got married in the hottest year I have experienced in 1976 and followed the dramatic championship every lap.
> 
> James's biography is a must read for anyone remotely interested. Sorry, but looking at the trailers it will take wild horses to drag me to a cinema to watch Rush.


Trailers are aimed at folks who may not know about F1 to entice them in, dont let them put you off. Avforums review is a pretty good write up.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I saw this a couple of weeks ago. Absolutely loved every moment of it. It really felt like I was there. They portrayed both James and Niki very well.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

well worth a watch, watched it last Friday opening night. booked it in advance as last time we went to watch senna and it was booked up. in Carmarthen west wales mad. any way there was ten of us watching the film.. really enjoyed:thumb::thumb:


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

S63 said:


> James's biography is a must read for anyone remotely interested.


which one as i have seen a couple?

looking forward to seeing this...:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I must confess I didn't know the story/history between these two, but watched a documentary and it was incredible. I would like o see the lim for sure


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Phenomenal film and even Mrs Nanoman loved it.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

sfstu said:


> which one as i have seen a couple?
> 
> looking forward to seeing this...:thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Anybody not familiar with the dramatic championship of 1976 thre is a documentary on BBC2 at 7pm this evening.


----------



## ger1275gt (Jul 12, 2013)

Going to see this on the w/e


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Very enjoyable movie i could not give a flying fig about F1 no interest at all, the same with Football...

However Rush does not need any love of F1 or its history, the story is truly compelling & poignant.

Recommended.

The saying for this period of F1 namely the 70's is....

Sex Was Safe and Driving Was Dangerous.


----------

